# Is the Cavaliers' Tristan Thompson the NBA's Most Improved Player?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> INDEPENDENCE, Ohio -- Maybe you missed it amid all the hand-wringing of the Cavaliers' third loss in four games Friday, after Cleveland let another uninspired third quarter lead the team to another loss.
> 
> But listed in the Cavaliers' box score was this: Tristan Thompson recorded 10 points and 10 rebounds.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2013/03/is_tristan_thompson_the_nbas_m.html


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Thompson looks surprisingly good. I'm not wild about 6'7" power forwards, but he's producing enough that you could feel pretty good about starting him next to a skilled center.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm not wild about 6'7" power forwards


good thing he's 6'9 with a long wingspan then, right?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

rocketeer said:


> good thing he's 6'9 with a long wingspan then, right?


Measured out at 6'7" and change. "Listed height" is just shorthand for "what his agent wants you to think".


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Measured out at 6'7" and change. "Listed height" is just shorthand for "what his agent wants you to think".


measured out at 6'8.75


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

rocketeer said:


> measured out at 6'8.75


_In his shoes_.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Bogg said:


> _In his shoes_.


that he plays basketball in...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

rocketeer said:


> that he plays basketball in...


I'm sure Russell Wilson would have loved to be measured in his cleats and helmet. He wears those on the football field, so he's clearly a 6'5" quarterback, right?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Russell Wilson plays in high heels?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dornado said:


> Russell Wilson plays in high heels?


You know what I'm saying. We don't measure football and baseball players in cleats and helmets and we don't measure hockey players in skates and helmets, otherwise half the defensemen in the NHL would be pushing seven feet. "Height in sneakers" is an artificial measurement created to help agents sell their undersized power forwards as power forwards and their power forwards as centers.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Bogg said:


> You know what I'm saying. We don't measure football and baseball players in cleats and helmets and *we don't measure hockey players in skates and helmets, otherwise half the defensemen in the NHL would be pushing seven feet.* "Height in sneakers" is an artificial measurement created to help agents sell their undersized power forwards as power forwards and their power forwards as centers.


No they wouldn't...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Knick Killer said:


> No they wouldn't...


I'm not a hockey fan. Sue me. The average height of an NHL defenseman aside, skates and helmets add several inches of height, yes or no?


----------

